# Schafferhund shepherds



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

anybody ever bought a puppy from here ? what do you guys think of this breeder
http://www.schafferhundshepherds.com/index.html
what do u think of this litter ? (female)
Adita Litter

Born September 23

Dam: Adita Von Steinbach 
grandaughter of Zamp Von 
Thermados 2006 Universal 
Sieger

Sire Egan vom Dach haus son 
of Fabian vom Mittlewest 2005 
Universal Sieger


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok....I'm laughing!.....they can't even spell the dog's names correct!
Zamp..is not Universal Sieger..& his name is misspelled...OMG.
....so is Kevin's....
If a breeder is going to "promote" their own breedings because of "pedigrees".....at least have the knowledge of the dogs involved....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know how to comment in a superb manner... so would just say that they fail to impress me personally.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Did you not already get the other pup you had put the deposit on?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It would be quite appropriate if a breeder could spell the name of their own kennel (and of the breed) correctly.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

"maul the neighbor's toddler or bit the mailman"

I somehow feel offended, but can't quite wrap myself around it....


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, that bothered me too.
and this choice of words.....
*Guaranteed against crippling hip dysplasia, renal failure, or other genetic disease resulting in death or the necessity 
of putting the dog to sleep.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Embarrased to say this almost, but I adopted Z from someone else, so here goes....This is the breeder he came from...His Sire is Egan seen on the website and his Dam is Weaver's Frisky.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Uh, that is not your or Z's doing! No worries!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL thanks Samba










> Quote:Guaranteed against crippling hip dysplasia, renal failure, or other genetic disease resulting in death or the necessity
> of putting the dog to sleep.


This bothers me as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, at least the dogs will be agreeable, as they have "beautiful confirmation".


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

so what exactly you guys think ? 
female puppy 4 months ($1000)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWell, at least the dogs will be agreeable, as they have "beautiful confirmation".


Oh, I thought that meant the dogs were religious.













> Originally Posted By: BJDimockYup, that bothered me too.
> and this choice of words.....
> *Guaranteed against crippling hip dysplasia, renal failure, or other genetic disease resulting in death or the necessity
> of putting the dog to sleep.


That's better than another breeder's site I saw recently... They guaranteed if your dog developed hip dysplasia and "must be destroyed" within two years from birth they will give you a refund or a new puppy.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaI don't know how to comment in a superb manner... so would just say that they fail to impress me personally.


Exactly


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Well, at least the dogs will be agreeable, as they have "beautiful confirmation"


Props to those good Catholic Shepherds


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> 
> > Quote:Well, at least the dogs will be agreeable, as they have "beautiful confirmation"
> ...










I grew up Catholic! Too funny!









Well all joking aside, yes they have some spelling or tyoing isues oops I mean typing issues! We all do it. The dogs have decent pedigrees and kevin is a nice dog and has sired many pups in the PNW. I know Ca-Ji had used him extensively and I see this breeder has used Ca-Ji's dogs a lot too.

If you are looking for a companion for your family these pups would probably be okay and the price is not bad. 

If you were looking for a dog to do serious SchH I would keep looking. 

If you want to do AKC sports this would be an okay pup provided hips xray okay. I did not see a lot of OFA results so I might ask the breeder about that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A female puppy for 1000.00! I wouldn't consider it myself.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Depends on what you want. I purchased a very well bred puppy from a very well known breeder in the PNW for AKC obedience etc, He is of German showlines. He was a lot more than $1000 too. He has had allergy and food problems since we got him. Spent more than his purchase price in vet bills in the first 6 months we had him. We won't go into the problems we had with papers. 

The most reputable and best breeders in the world are no guarantee. I no longer really worry about guarantees anymore. If the OP likes this breeding and the breeder, and is comfortable with what she hears about hips why not buy?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No there is no guarantee at all, anywhere. I think people are too often thinking the breeder has more power than they do over nature. Any thing good or bad can happen. I never ask about a guarantee and have yet to act on one... I chose a puppy and thought the price was fair....done!

I think that no matter what people want in a dog, they might want to consider supporting a great breeder with their dollars. Just because a pup is "reasonably" priced and people want a pet, I don't think the decision of where to spend the money should be any less considered.

I spent 1000.00 for a pup out of SchIII V-conformation rate female and a ScHIII V conformation rated, BSP participant. Nice parents, dogs well titled and tested. The pups great for active pet people or competition. 

I am just saying I think there are some breeders I would choose to support over others with my 1000.00 dollars due to what they know about the dogs, their dedication to the improvement of the breed, etc. This doesn't make the breeder exempt from the outrageous fortune involved in dog genetics, of course. 

I don't know..somehow.. just because someone has money to spend and wants a pet... I still think it matters a lot whose breeding efforts they support.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The kennel name had me in stitches before I even went to look at the website. Certainly, they don't believe that is how Schäferhund is spelled in German? 

So then I thought to myself ... well, maybe their last name is Schaffer? That would make some amount of sense, at any rate. But, apparently, their last name is McClintock, so back to the first impression. They don't speak any German. And they don't know where to go to look up the proper spelling of Schäferhund.

Some of the things they say on the website are just odd to me. Like this one - "We provide service after the sale." Sounds an awful lot like buying a new car from a dealership. You can bring it back for oil changes and other scheduled services. I wonder how they change the oil on a puppy?

At any rate, the site doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Schaferhund (don't know how to type an umlaut) is German for Shepherd. 

Schafferhund is German for Shepard.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have no negative feelings towards any breeder who does not title dogs.....I know that it takes tons of time, dedication and more $$ than I care to mention.....I do however; have a problem with breeders who "use" the titled terms & pedigree bloodlines to solely sell their puppies, without having ANY idea or knowledge behind them. They have no idea about the "venues" or the bloodlines, and would have absolutely NO IDEA which bloodlines, thru which dogs, produce what.....etc..etc..
I believe that "knowledge" is priceless.....and although, you can spend your $dollar anywhere.....I'd rather spend it with someone who has "done their homework"......
JMO


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is a good way to put it, I think! It is not so much titles and such. They are what they are. It is the breeders knowledge of the breed and dedication to a goal. 

There is a lot of temptation out there to buy dogs from lines that command a fairly high price in the market and put them together and then rely on names in a pedigree, "champion lines", etc.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hummmmmm......

I am very slow, but I just added 2 and 2. There is another post about adding another 4 month old pup to the home made by ali. Appears the OP has a 4 or 5 month old pup at home and is looking for a another pup. 

I considered this breeder simply used an English variant of the German. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> I considered this breeder simply used an English variant of the German. Nothing wrong with that.


It's a different word. If you can't type the German umlaut it's Schaefer, not Schaffer. It may look close enough but it's pronounced differently and think of how many totally unrelated English words are two letters different.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Liesje is correct. 

Schafferhund is misspelled. It should be Schäferhund. If you don't have an "umlaut" key, then type it out as follows:

ae= ä

oe= ö

ue= ü


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Grammar police in action... Why does the American DBA name has to exhibit exact German spelling? What does it have to do with the quality of dogs they breed? I would buy a dog from a FooFooSeparddawg kennel if it would be the dog I wanted. 

Not saying that this particular breeder looks wonderful, but the name of the business is not something I would be stressing about.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Grammar police in action... Why does the American DBA name has to exhibit exact German spelling? What does it have to do with the quality of dogs they breed? I would buy a dog from a FooFooSeparddawg kennel if it would be the dog I wanted.
> 
> Not saying that this particular breeder looks wonderful, but the name of the business is not something I would be stressing about.


It doesn't have to be with the quality of the dogs they breed, but as breeders themselves. If hey don't care enough to research how to properly spell the name, how much time do they spend researching the standard?


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSD07Grammar police in action... Why does the American DBA name has to exhibit exact German spelling? What does it have to do with the quality of dogs they breed? I would buy a dog from a FooFooSeparddawg kennel if it would be the dog I wanted.
> ...


Exactly. It's attention to detail. If you can't spend the time to understand the German name, or spelling of the breed in the native language, then you probably cut corners on other things also.

Just like when someone puts on their website that their dogs are "Schutshund" etc. It shows a lack of professionalism, in my opinion. The extra five minutes it will take to come on a board like this or doing a google search to ensure you have the proper spelling shows dedication and an attention to detail. The small things always matter. 

As a breeder you should be a subject matter expert - otherwise I'll find someone who is. For that matter, as a tri-lingual person, born and raised in Germany, fluent in the language at the native speaker level, I still settled on an American breeder. Why? Because she knew a [heck] of a lot more about her dogs than the people I spent time on the phone with in Germany.

Food for thought.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiIt doesn't have to be with the quality of the dogs they breed, but as breeders themselves. If hey don't care enough to research how to properly spell the name, how much time do they spend researching the standard?


Then we would have to attack all of the excellent breeders out there with AWFUL pseudo German kennel names and there are a LOT of them. Just like I chose a very different type of kennel name (mine is spelled right and in correct German) maybe this breeder just decided they wanted to spell their kennel name with two "f" instead of one. What does that really have to do with the quality of their dogs or how good of a breeder they are? I did not look at their site, but if they were spelling the breed name German Shepard then you might have something to pick on.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Just because someone can't spell doesn't correlate to cutting corners in breeding. How in the world can one make that association? I thik the question is the quality of the dogs not if the owners can spell or not.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

In my opinion, there are tells other than the spelling or grammar, but that is just me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Grammar police in action... Why does the American DBA name has to exhibit exact German spelling? What does it have to do with the quality of dogs they breed? I would buy a dog from a FooFooSeparddawg kennel if it would be the dog I wanted.


Nothing, and this certainly is not the first kennel to spell wrong (in German or English). I'm just saying that their spelling is not an Americanization or English version of the German, it's an entirely different word. The English version of Schäferhund is Shepherd Dog, not Shafferhund. When you don't speak the language it is easy to say that it's not really that different - adding an "f" and dropping the umlaut - but it really is a new word. Think of all the English words we have that are totally different words (sometimes even opposites) that are only one or two letters different.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree Lies, but to say (as one post mentioned) because the breeders can not, do not, spell correctly means they cut corners breeding is a very big assumption.

That's all I am saying.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am more concerend with why ali wants another pup than this breeder or how they spell.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kathy , me to, and why post the male and female on pedigree data base asking the same question, when in fact here, they said one of them was now unavailable?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

IMHO breeders make themselves look very stupid if they feel the need to use a German kennel name but can't bother to ask a German friend or pay a translator a couple of dollars to make sure it is spelled correctly.

You have to bear in mind that their kennel name is their business identity. They want you to believe that they are producing excellent quality German German Shepherds - and that they know what they're talking about. When they then misspell words such as Schaeferhund, Schutzhund, Sieger, etc. they look like they don't have the first clue what they're talking about, and other clues as to how good (or bad) their breeding program is are usually right there with the bad spellings.

Ahem ... like that breeder of had a page on her site telling everyone about how white GSDs are unable to herd because the sheep believe they're one of them. THEY also had one of those really badly translated "German" kennel names ...

Seems to me that, in many cases, there's a correlation between the bad kennel name AND other issues with their breeding and knowledge, more often than not.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stupid to whom? Those who can offer translation services for a couple of dollars? That would make sense









I also know quite a few kennels with perfectly spelled German names that produce, well, not very nice dogs, and that are not ethical themselves. Should I make a correlation German spelling - crappy dogs? 

It's much cheaper to pay a translator and design a website that targets to people who look for 'more German than German' German shepherds than breed good dogs and appeal to people who can provide good homes for those dogs. 

Schafferhund, Purrfect Paw, Pierogi are not in the same group as Schutzhund, Olympic games, Formula 1.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess there's too much emphasis on the "spelling & grammer" directed on this thread....
The improper "spelling" is just laughable, at the most.
The simple point, I was trying to make is.....
"Beside's improper spelling of multiple things regarding the GSD breed, ..incorrect knowledge of the breed and it's bloodlines, is NOT laughable, when...as a breeder, you should know these things."
Especially, when using them as a "selling" tool!
As a breeder, one should "educate" themselves first.....it's our duty.
again...JMO...nothing more.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

i dont like how the pups are advertised at 1000 to be 'affordable.'
they are selling puppies not cars darnit.
to me, the lower the price = the lower the care and precautions taken..
IF I were a breeder, I wouldnt in a million years market my pups as affordable. You get one at whatever price because you CAN afford it. I've never bargained with a breeder to lower their price.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You don't even need to use a translator. Google works just fine.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Historian like that breeder of had a page on her site telling everyone about how white GSDs are unable to herd because the sheep believe they're one of them. [/quote said:


> Now that would make me question their intelligence. I have read that the white GSD was considered faulty becasue they would blend in with the sheep and not be seen not that they could not herd. I am not sure I believe either one really but I have never bothered to study it.
> 
> I guess the sheep believe the live stock guardian Great Pyr's are one of them too. I know sheep are not very smart.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in. When I started herding with my white Aussie, believe or not the sheep didn't move away from her, but started following her. It is disappointing to say the least! But after a few barks, they figured it out and she did very well.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczth... I did not look at their site, but if they were spelling the breed name German _Shepard_ then you might have something to pick on.


You're making the same point I am, I'm just basing it off of German, not English.

Would you buy from a car dealership advertising to have Fort, Shevrolet and Porjes? No. You'd go to a Ford, Chevrolet or Porsche dealership and wonder how come someone in the business of selling cars doesn't even know the spelling of the brand they represent.

It is indicative and I do cringe when I see crazy names people give their kennels. As a potential GSD owner, I would cringe when I'd read through their websites. 

For me the small things have always mattered when I considered a major purchase or lifestyle change.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The owner has the right to choose the name of her or his own business. What if Ford would have decided to call his company Fort? Would you make fun of him and push into his face that the last letter of his last name is 'd' so he has to have respect for his customers so they don't cringe, and call his own company Ford?

Also you would be surprised but, for example, Chevrolet is not spelled and pronounced in all countries the same way as you are used to. Now I know the reason why it's not the most popular car out there LOL

Ok, I guess I'm outta here


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oksana is correct on the car thing. We mispronounce or misspell Volkswagon too. 

Are the dogs the best I have seen? No, but they sure are not the worst either.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote: We mispronounce or misspell Volkswagon too.


Volkswagen, you mean? :lol:

But there is a big difference between a consumer misspelling a brand name and a dealership misspelling the brand name. If a Volkswagen dealer ran an advertising banner on this forum, for example, and it was spelled "Wolkswagon", would you think they have any clue what they're talking about?

You're talking about someone's business identity. If you choose to use a foreign language as your business identity, it should be spelled correctly. Regardless of what the business is.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote: We mispronounce or misspell Volkswagon too.
> ...

















I actually did not misspell on purpose!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

actually, I would look at it more like a repair shop advertising that they specialize in "Chevie, Volkswagon, and Porch" repair

yes, they might actually know how to fix your car, but would you go to the guy down the street instead?


----------



## Fat-chison (May 17, 2010)

I bought a Shepherd from them. He a great dog pretty small though 70lbs. They have multiple litters a year. They live a very poor area. I shouldn't have gotten my dog from them, i think i might have lucked out. I wouldn't necessarily recommend them. Just seems like anyone who breeds for profit is missing the point of a german shepherd.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Spelling is important. It is not just the names in the pedigrees, it is not just the text (typo's). But also their kennel name. 

They chose their name to appear to be German, a German name, to sell their dogs to people who are wanting a German Shepherd -- ya know from like, Germany, or at least something that sounds like it is from Germany.

They are pretending that they have knowledge which they do not. 

I do not speak German and that should not be a requirment for selling German Shepherds. My dogs do not speak German either. But if you are pretending that you do, then you should at least pretend well.

Typos and misspellings are sloppy. Yes we all do mispell things or have a typo when we are responding quickly to something. No problem, it is not our resume. (I do not know how to put the little accent thingy above the e.)

But when you are making out your web-site, this is your resume to would be purchasers. If you do not know German, do not put it in there. If you do, it makes you look like you are trying to give the impression that you do when you do not. 

So how do we trust the other things you say. When I ask what cancers have you experienced in your lines? Are they going to pretend to know what they are talking about and give me the answer they think I want to hear?

When discussing their dogs, half of the tiny sentence is about color and that holds the primary position. Too much emphasis on color. And that boils down to it is the color they most like. Fine, but not good enough. 

I am not impressed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When you make a website doesn't it come with spell check?And if you are going to show that your pups have good lineage at least spell the names properly!lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> Typos and misspellings are sloppy. Yes we all do mispell things or have a typo when we are responding quickly to something. ... But when you are making out your web-site, this is your resume to would be purchasers.


Very important difference.

I don't understand the "but we all make typos" argument. Yes, we do. But a typo on a paper turned in for a grade or report turned in to a boss would be incredibly unprofessional. How are typos on a website advertising your business less unprofessional?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie, too many people nowadays rely too much on spell check. Unless they do full fledged spelling and grammar, the word "bit" would never be flagged because it is indeed a word. It is not the word they wanted there. 

Also their, there, and they're and two, too, and to and other really important differences will not be caught, but reflect either ignorance or lack of caring (when filling out a resume or website.) Take the extra time to read through your work and if there is an error, hopefully it does not have lots of friends. 

The names would be flagged by spell check whether spelled correctly or not, and subsequently the ignore feature would be used for these, and the error not found.

When you buy a puppy from someone, you will want someone who DOES care about details and paperwork. If someone is sloppy, ignorant, uncaring on their website, the chances are pretty good those characteristics will also apply to other aspects of his life, ie. Q: when did you worm the puppies last? A: a couple of weeks ago, I don't know, I think I have it written down somewhere, Yes, two weeks ago -- no that was Millie's litter. Uh, they probably should be wormed again soon.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I'm a newbie, so this may sound really dumb...but several people have criticized breeders for "breeding for profit." Do people really breed great German Shepherds out of the goodness of their hearts, only seeking to cover their costs and better the breed? I assume that all breeders are like entrepreneurs, hoping to make a living (and a profit) off of something they love. That doesn't seem like a character flaw.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Runswithdogs said:


> ] Do people really breed great German Shepherds out of the goodness of their hearts, only seeking to cover their costs and better the breed?


Yes, they're called hobby breeders. A lot of people _lose_ money on breeding GSDs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

When I was a rabbit breeder the "income" from litters sold didn't come anywhere near my expenses for food, supplies, vet care, transportation to shows, entry fees for shows etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While a great majority of us DO lose money on our dogs, it is NOTHING to be proud of. If someone else can make money on it, without any sacrificing to the dog, then I say, more power to them. 

For example, if you are selling dogs for 100$ and you have paid an $850 stud fee, and $300 in testing prior to breeding, and all the money for genetic screening, training and titling, premium food, and the whole nine yards, you lose money big time. This does not make you a nice person. In fact, the first ten people who looked at your litter bought a puppy -- some of those may have dropped the puppy after failing to spend the money on training, or when it got sick. 

Just because you pay more for a dog does not mean you will give it a better home, but people who will not pay a decent price for a puppy, may not have the means to provide for the dog, and also may not have had to plan for the dog and the whole nine yards. Furthermore, experienced dog people will not come and purchase from you. $100, what is wrong with them? This person does not know what they are doing. So you are limiting yourself to people you know, and people who are rather ignorant of all the expenses, etc. 

If a person is a better salesman and can sell the same puppies for 1500$ he breaks even, and may put a few dollars aside for all the training and vetting and shows he will go to this year. 

If a better salesman can sell the puppies fore 1800 to 2000$, they may be able to do even more, spend even more time with their dogs, doing dog things, become even more knowledgeable and involved in dog politics, dog legislation, dog clubs, and everything dog. 

It is not bad to support a breeder who is doing it right, even if they are making a profit or living off of it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As for the kennel name. I am not sure if they wanted it that way. 

They could very well wanted it the way it is because it does have a meaning but it could also be that it is just a coincidence but I doubt it. 

When I say: "Dang, das ist ein Schaffer!" it means "Dang, he's a trooper!" 

Schaffer is sort of slang and means that it is a person that works and works and works and works some more. Dedicated, accomplishing things and simply a hard worker that earned the respect. 

So they could have actually use that name on purpose to reflect working-dogs. 

And speaking of wrong kennelnames. Do you know how many german-named kennel names I've seen on here that are either spelled wrong or where they have used wrong grammer or simply translated it the wrong way?

SCHAFFERHUND has a meaning though. Could be a coincidence but it could also be that they tried to translate "working dog"... anyhow... "vom schaffenden Hund" would have been better, I guess.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This breeder has nice looking dogs, but not someone I want a pup from.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

selzer said:


> It is not bad to support a breeder who is doing it right, even if they are making a profit or living off of it.


 I just thought it odd that a breeder would be criticized for trying to make a profit, especially if that is their business and they are responsible and ethical breeders. No business can function if they can't break even or profit. Anyway, I also think it's not bad to charge an above "market" price for a great puppy or adult dog. For a backyard or "oops" litter, that's another thing. But if you want to ensure good homes, it's more likely that someone who can pay $1500 for a puppy will also be able to afford steep vet bills, training classes, good quality food, etc.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Revisiting this thread ... I will say this about my dog from them(and remember-I adopted him from a private party) He is an awesome boy! He is a coatie, sweet & loving. He is definitely my heart dog. However, he likely has IBD(not tested due to financial troubles & sucky economy). It took me a Looong time to get his diarrhea under control. Now that he is raw fed he is awesome. I credit the private party I adopted him from for his gentleness, his loving disposition, and his cuddly nature. 

This breeder has a FaceBook page and she appears to not be breeding coaties now. She claims all of her dogs are water dogs, but Z really isn't despite our recent trips to the river. He does not like getting his butt wet....
_( *** Removed by MOD ***)_I do think that she produces a lot of pups-there are several in my area. I think that it will take determination from the owners to make these dogs be what they want them to be. And I think she does rely too heavily on the pedigrees in their lineage in order to sell the pups. I can understand not titling her dogs only because of the time and $$ involved. Last but not least I don't care much how they spell their kennel name..it has no bearing on how much I love my Zman!


----------



## martinerica (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been reading this thread with growing horror.
Let me admit being a sucker right up front. 

Six weeks ago I bought a 7 month old female from Schafferhund Shepherds. NO inspection, no contract. We have discovered that she has such bad elbow dysplasia with extensive sclerosis and arthritis that the surgeon advises euthanasia rather than $$$ treatment which would leave us with a lame dog. I am going to be ill.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

martinerica said:


> I've been reading this thread with growing horror.
> Let me admit being a sucker right up front.
> 
> Six weeks ago I bought a 7 month old female from Schafferhund Shepherds. NO inspection, no contract. We have discovered that she has such bad elbow dysplasia with extensive sclerosis and arthritis that the surgeon advises euthanasia rather than $$$ treatment which would leave us with a lame dog. I am going to be ill.


 
Oh my! Your poor baby! How awful! I assume you’ve contacted the breeder. If so, what was their response?


----------

